
Ask HN: Is this plagiarism? - albertruiz
http://metrocosm.com/good-times-with-the-economist/
======
rdancer
If I understand it correctly, you're saying that The Economist based an
article on your research, and you're spurned, because they didn't give you a
byline or even a hat-tip. That's not plagiarism. Plagiarism would be if they
copied and perhaps edited paragraphs of your writing; they didn't do that,
they used the data, and seriously reworked the presentation. If you had an
agreement, perhaps in e-mail, that you'd receive credit, that's breach of
contract.

Their articles are usually well researched, and it is likely that you were not
the only source. I'm sorry that you feel like you've been tricked, but you
shouldn't do hours and hours of volunteer work for a newspaper (or any
company) without first establishing what you'll be getting out of it,
preferably in writing. The journalist therefore probably didn't realize you
felt strongly about it, and when you asked them subsequently, maybe took an
offence?

~~~
albertruiz
Thanks. I do feel spurned, which is why I'm asking the question here -- to
hear some non-partial perspectives.

There was an agreement by email though (the second email shown in the post).

------
pavornyoh
This was an atrocious behavior on James's part. This is a clear example of why
people don't like helping others these days.

Since he - James didn't provide you with the data used, it is plagiarism.

~~~
albertruiz
Thanks. Not what you would expect from a publication like the Economist.

